# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated  X572-H5312CE-N-171024V75

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
 في قسم
 Infinix X572
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team

----------


## Osama asaad

شكرا الف شكر

----------


## سالم الدفراوي

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا

----------


## medozzz0

شكرا الف شكر

----------


## king a7med

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا

----------


## محمد المهدي

اريد لينك التحميل

----------


## محمد منجد

اريك التحميل

----------


## ebrahem1986

مشكووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر

----------

